# DP/DP-Koppler Konfiguration



## Martin L. (29 September 2009)

Hallo Profi´s,

habe bei einer Projektierung mit S7-300 CPU 315-DP und Siemens DP/DP-Koppler keine Datenkommunikation.
Habe auf beiden Seiten DP1(CPU315-DP)  + DP2(Master IPC) eine Verbindung. Auf der DP1-Seite habe  44 Byte lesen + schreiben konfiguriert  ( Universalmodul) , die ich mit den SCF14 + 15 bearbeite.

Wieviel Byte kann ich mit der CPU 315-DP mit SFC 14 + 15 übertragen?

Welche andere Möglichkeiten gibt es.

Bis dann


----------



## larsibaby2000 (30 September 2009)

Hallo Martin,

schau mal hier vielleicht hilft dir das...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16952

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Martin L. (30 September 2009)

Hallo larsibaby2000,

habe mir schon mehrfach die Forumeinträge über den DP/DP-Koppler gelesen!
Also, ich muß 44 Byte übertragen, ich denke mit SFC14/15 sind nur 32 Byte möglich ist das richtig?
Brauche nicht die E/A-Ebene übertragen, sondern nur zwei DB´s
DB100 lesen vom Koppler.
DB110 schreiben zum Koppler.
In der Hardwarekonfig. habe ich Universalmodul konfiguriert mit jeweils 44Byte Ein- + Ausgänge. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Ralle (30 September 2009)

Es müßten eigentlich mehr als 32 Byte möglich sein, man kann auch mehrere 32-Byte-Blöcke nehmen. Da gibt es sicher eine Grenze, die sollte im Handbuch zum DP/DP-Koppler stehen. Der Koppler verbindet 2 SPS über ihren jeweiligen  Profibus. Das macht er über die E/A-Ebene. Mit den SFC liest/schreibst du auf den Koppler und kannst als jeweiliges Ziel/Quelle deine DB angeben. Wenn du 44 Byte übertragen mußt, kannst du mal probieren, ob du in der Hardwarekonfig einzelne Blöcke so zusammenstellen kannst, daß es 44 Bbyte werden. Die kann man dann aber nicht mehr konstistent übertragen, das geht nur mit kompletten Blöcken, z.Bsp. 32 Byte konsistent. Du mußt in jeder SPS einen DP/DP-Koppler in der Hardwarekonfig anlegen. Dort jeweils die gleichen Blöcke anlegen aber über Kreuz!!!

Bsp.:

angelegter Koppler in der SPS1: 

32 Byte E + 8 Byte E + 4 Byte E
32 Byte A + 8 Byte A + 4 Byte A

angelegter Koppler in der SPS2: 

32 Byte A + 8 Byte A + 4 Byte A
32 Byte E + 8 Byte E + 4 Byte E

Das mit dem Zusammenbauen der 44 Byte mußt du mal testen, hatte ich so noch nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 September 2009)

Wenn man das Universalmodul einsetzt hat sich das mit dem Kreuzen doch erledigt, oder ? Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich kann morgen nachschauen. Bin gerade an einer Anlage in der wie das so Parametriert haben.


----------



## Günni1977 (1 Oktober 2009)

hi,

also ich kenne das auch nur so mit dem kreuzen. und so wie Ralle schreibt, müssen die Daten dann halt gesplittet werden in 32Byte-Blöcke bzw. den Rest.

mfG Günni


----------



## Martin L. (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ralle, Lipperlandstern + Günni1997,

erstmal danke für eure Anregungen!

Mir ist aber nach euren Aussagen immer noch nicht klar, kann ich nun meine 44 Bytes lesen (SFC14) und schreiben(SCF15) oder sind doch nur 32 Byte möglich??? Bitte keine Fuzzylogic!! sondern ja oder nein. Danke.

Ausserdem war meine Frage dass ich in der Hardwarekonfig.
Universalmodul mit 44 Bytes konfiguriert habe. Auch hier, ist das richtig?
Deweiteren habe ich die E/A Adressen gleich, oder muß z.B.
Eingangsadresse:    Ab 300- 344
Ausgangsadresse:   Ab 300-344

oder E-Adresse: Ab 300
       A-Adresse  Ab 346

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2009)

Siemens Hilfe zum SFC1



> Mit der SFC 14 "DPRD_DAT" (read consistent data of a DP-normslave) lesen Sie konsistente Daten eines DP-Normslaves/PROFINET IO-Devices aus, wobei für die Maximallänge folgendes gilt: Die Maximallänge entnehmen Sie für die S7-300-CPUs den Handbüchern *Automatisierungssystem* *S7-300: Aufbauen*, ET 200S Interfacemodul IM151-7 CPU oder Basismodul BM147CPU. Bei den S7-400-CPUs entnehmen Sie die Maximallänge dem Handbuch Automatisierungssystem S7-400 CPU-Daten



Sehr hilfreich diese Hilfe.....

Ansonsten kannst du beim Universalmodul 44 Byte einstellen und die Vergabe der Adressen ist dir freigestellt.

Es gibt aber noch mehr Parameter im Universalmodul einzustellen. Sind die bei beiden Partnern gleich ?


----------



## Martin L. (4 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,


erstmal, danke, werde Morgen mal ein paar tests machen, mit verschiedenen Hardwarekonfig. Einstellungen.

Ich denke dass Problem liegt an dem Partner DP2(Master IPC)
der nicht von Siemens ist sondern ein übergeordnetes Mainframe System
ist.
Werde die ganze Kommunikation mal mit Siemens Komponenten testen.
                   DP/DP-Koppler
DP1 (CPU315-DP)   -----  DP2 (CPU317-DP)


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mir den Errorcode an den SFC  anschauen.
Daraus kannst du erkennen ob Konfiguration richtig ist und/oder ob überhaupt eine Verbindung besteht


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal das Universalmodul weglassen und auf Eingangs-Ausgangsmodule (gekreutz wie oben beschrieben) wechseln.  Ich setzt das Universalmodul nur ein wenn ich zwischen 2 Siemens-CPUs Daten austausche.


----------



## Martin L. (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

habe von Universalmodul auf 3 x Ein-/Ausgang geändert jeweils 16 Byte und 3 mal im OB1 SCF14/15 aufgerufen sodass ich nun meine 44 Byte (48) übertragen kann.

Funktioniert alles prima. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 April 2010)

*Der böse Busmaster*

06.04.2010

War ja klar dass ich nicht der erste mit dem Problem bin. Ich habe schon ..zig DP/DP-Koppler verbaut. Manche Konstellationen ergeben sich jedoch erst irgendwann einmal.

Ich hatte heute ein ähnliches Problem. CPU 315-DP (aber schon die mit MMC) und mit Siemens DP/DP-Koppler Ausgabestand 2 (6ES7 158-0AD01-0XA0). So weit ich es ergründen konnte, kann der Busmaster der 315-DP nur Blockgrößen bis 16 Byte verwalten. Wenn man größere Blöcke konfiguriert, erhält man in der HW-konfig keine Fehlerhinweise. Am Buskoppler leuchten die BF-LEDs, an der CPU ebenfalls. Die Profibusteilnehmer-Diagnose in der HW-Konfig liefert die Bestell-Nr. des älteren DP/DP-Kopplers (6ES7 158 0AD00 0XA0), obwohl Ausgabestand 2 verbaut und konfiguriert wurde!

Ein weiteres Problem dieser Kategorie hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen mit einem Microbox PC427B. Busmaster ist bei diesem Gerät ein CP5611. Die Beschränkung bei dem Teil liegt bei 32Byte Blockgröße bei den konsistenten Daten. Hier kam allerdings schon beim Konfigurieren eine entsprechende Fehlermeldung.

Fazit:
Das Problem liegt beim Busmaster. Die ständige Weiterentwicklung bringt es mit dass ältere Busmaster die Möglichkeiten neuerer Slaves nicht unterstützen. Hilfreiche Diagnosemöglichkeiten sind in manchen Fällen sehr bescheiden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## volker (7 April 2010)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen 

aber sfc 14/15 funktioniert nur wenn man daten konsistent überträgt.


----------

